# iphone/ipog TIVO app?



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Is there an iphone/ipod app that will control the new VirginTIVO? I downloaded one called "Peanut" but can't get it to work.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There _is_ an actual proper, official iPad app but the US version does not work with the UK VM Tivo. I believe that there will be one eventually.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Carl,

yes I know about the iPAD app - but not all of us can justify buying an iPAD - well not until the prices comes down, anyway. Just wondered if there was an iphone/ipod app that anyone has got working with the new VirginTivo?


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

VM are developing one


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

John McE said:


> yes I know about the iPAD app...


Sorry  ipod, ipad. They're all the damned same anway  (Over-priced, over-hyped, proprietory rubbish. Unless I could afford one  )


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Andriod version of the app. If last weeks MWC is anything to go by we have loads of Android based mobile phones coming in the next few months


----------

